# Using Audessey mic for REW



## cgott42 (Apr 27, 2015)

Can I use the Audessey calibration mic that came with my Denon AVR for REW?
model DM-A409


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You won’t be able to get accurate frequency response measurements with an Audyssey mic because you don’t have a calibration file for it. However, if all you’re interested in is acoustics measurements, such as RT60, ETC and so forth, any mic can be used.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## cgott42 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You won’t be able to get accurate frequency response measurements with an Audyssey mic because you don’t have a calibration file for it. However, if all you’re interested in is acoustics measurements, such as RT60, ETC and so forth, any mic can be used.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


thanks - do you mean that I need to buy something like the Behringer ECM8000 or that a $20 mic is fine for what I need (namely to see if my room needs add'l acoustic panels/treatment.

thx


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The $20 mic is fine, as long as it’s omnidirectional. Problem is, most such mics require a pre-amp with phantom power...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## cgott42 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The $20 mic is fine, as long as it’s omnidirectional. Problem is, most such mics require a pre-amp with phantom power...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks - what mic do you recommend to connect to my laptop/PC to get started quickly/simply - plug and play?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry, but unless your laptop has a mic pre-amp with phantom power, there is no $20 “plug and play” option that I know of for an omnidirectional mic.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## cgott42 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry, I meant to ask what's the best plug and play option (even > $20)
;-)


----------



## ntran (Mar 25, 2015)

Umik-1 mic calibrated by spectrum labs, and make sure your laptop have hdmi out then you're good to go. The Umik-1 is about $100.


----------

